# Photos of you and your bike back in the day...



## gben (Mar 27, 2018)

Me back in the early 70s. 

     We lived out in the country and rode through the woods and on dirt roads mostly. Our bikes stayed outside all year round, sat outside in the snow in the winter, and in the spring when we could ride them again we squirted some oil on the chains and went. 
    We set up jumps with old boards and concrete-blocks and every kid in the neighborhood had to jump each one or they were a sissy. I broke the frame on this bike once landing a jump and my father brazed it back together with his oxy-acetylene torch.

    I remember the power I could get pushing on the pedals while pulling up on those high bars. My bike  had the tallest gearing in the area and it's high top-speed let me win every racing challenge. I had a speedo on it early-on but it broke during one of my crashes. I remember it was up over 30mph when I crashed. We ended up with a lot of road-rash when we were kids. 
    Some kids in the area had a bicycle-gang they called the Rat Patrol because they found a dead rat and dragged it behind their bikes with a rope when the road in a group around the neighborhood.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2018)

My 63-4? I bought used with my paper route money in 65?. Wish I could tell if it was a 63 or 64, I can see in the pic 36 spoke rear but cant blow it up enough to see style of headset bolt, any other way to date it from pic?, oh ya, I added the fenders, slick, lite, rack & green mettle-flake seat cover!, a few years later, the more we rode in the dirt we started taking stuff off and painting a different color every week. I remember looking at 68 Orange Krate's but when I started Jr.high everybody wanted 10 speeds so I got  another used Schwinn ( 62 Continental ) for my birthday, always had Schwinn's but never new till I bought one in 79 but bought it for my girlfriends B-Day so still didn't really have a new one. I also have a pic of me on my first bike,  bike shop reconditioned (spray can ) late 50's DX, haven't seen it in years.I think I am lucky to have these pics and still know where some of the bikes are!


----------



## phantom (Mar 28, 2018)

For me, back in the day, has to be pre 1960.....My brother in law talks about back in the day and he is referring to the mid 70's, that's a complete disconnect for me. By the mid 70's I had graduated college, been in and out of the USN was married and had two kids.


----------



## Cortinman (Mar 28, 2018)

Here is a picture of my brother and I ( mom's Lotus Cortina in the back round) with my 72'  yellow. 5 speed.

Ray


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2018)

MY BROTHER AND I BACK IN '48!
BROTHER NOW DECEASED ON THE RIGHT!


----------



## gben (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank-you for sharing old photos of you are your muscle-bikes, here in this thread, here in the Stingray and muscle-bike section......

    Used to have a photo of my little brother's muscle-bike. I do not remember what brand it was but it had an Evel-Knievel style paint-job, all red-white and blue with stars. It had a nice slick on the back. 

    I rode my muscle-bike until I was 16, I was getting very tall and that year my parents bought me a ten-speed racer style bicycle, a Columbia that probably fit me better. I beat that one to death in two years, crashing it and bending the front wheel ,forks and handlebars. I got amnesia out of the deal.   

     When I was 17  got into automobiles and the bicycles fell away for a while as I tried to kill myself that way, cars, booze, women etc.. 

    I think anyone who grows up riding a bicycle though has it etched into their soul and they always go back to it sooner or later. I ended up racing mountainbikes and road-bikes later on, never had another 20-incher though. At 6'3" they are not the best fit for me anymore.....


----------



## bentsprocket (Apr 1, 2018)

This would be me on my beloved Swing bike in the mid to late 70's. This would be the next bike I owned after my first bike, a trade in Schwinn Sting-Ray Jr. in Sky Blue. I always thought my Sting-Ray to be new ( + full sized ) until I retrieved it 25 years later and the serial # proved otherwise! I asked my mother about it and she replied... "I never bought any of you kids new bikes, the trade in were just as good and cheaper"! Schwinn made Quality bikes back then so this all makes perfect sense! Love & miss you Mom!!! Anyway, The Swing bike my Father bought in California while he was falling timber and brought back to me in Oregon. The bicycle was new in the box and we assembled it sitting on the curb in Roseburg, Oregon. I had recently seen the debut of the Swing bike on the Donny and Marie show and was super pumped to say the least! My Dad claimed it to be the first Swing bike in Oregon... not sure about that one but it made me feel very special at the time! Hopefully this pic. works! Me in the 70's... Dr. Pepper shirt, Short shorts (don't zoom in)!, tube socks and my favorite pair of shoes ever! My blue and lime green Adidas! To this day if I ever smell anything like what those shoes smelled like straight out of the box.... instant SMILE! GOOD TIMES


----------



## bentsprocket (Apr 1, 2018)

Some of the OG crew!


----------



## madsapper (Apr 1, 2018)

I wish I had the picture of the three of us at the 1977 town bike safety rodeo.  Me on my Huffy Black Magic 3 speed, Craig on his Huffy Mono Shock and Mark on his Stingray.  All of us age 9 0r 10 and sporting some pretty nice Donnie Osmond haircuts.  I remember seeing the pic, but one of their parents took it, not mine, so I don't have a copy.


----------

